# Spirit Halloween 2012 Fright Squad Themes



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I decided to start a thread to discuss Spirit Halloween's new Fright Squad themes for this year based on the props we've seen so far. Feel free to post your own opinions on what you think they will be.  As a quick refresher, the past few years they have had a Licensed figure area, a Zombie Baby area, a Graveyard, and a Featured area.

First of all, I think this year their Graveyard may be some kind of Prison, still consisting of some small figures in the front similar to last year. The reason I think this is because of the props Death Row, Old Gramps, and Buzz Saw; they all seem to be locked up or tortured in some way. Also, before Tekky Toys got rid of all their new prop names, the Convulsing Zombie's description was "Will he break free and attack? Come back to find out!".

Second, This may sound weird, but I think their Zombie Baby area will be a Zombie Baby Zoo.  The reason I think this is only because of Baby Stabby (Dressed like a teddy bear even though he's stabbing one) and Wolf Baby (He is a werewolf, and sometimes wolves are at zoos). This I just thought of today, so it could be way off.

Third, I think their licensed area will still be a Haunted House, but also consist of Ghost Girl. I mainly think this because of the Rising Regan video we saw before Spirit made it private. It appeared she was in some sort of bedroom. That house could have still been a prototype for another thing, but where else would Regan lie down? I don't know how the Wicked Witch could fit in this theme, but who knows...

Finally (this is my biggest hunch so far), I REALLY think Spirit's featured area this year will be a "Werewolf Woods". I don't highly assume this only because of the Wolf Spitter and Limb Ripping Werewolf (Even though they would go well in a woods theme). I have been thinking ever since November of last year that Spirit hasn't made many big werewolf decorations recently, and they should make a big comeback and make a whole area of Werewolves this year like the Zombie Wasteland last year.  Also, Tekky Toys' decoration called "The Howler" hasn't been shown yet, and like the Lunging Zombie turning out to be different than the Jumping Zombie, the Lunging Mad Dog must be different than The Howler.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

CCdalek said:


> Third, I think their licensed area will be another Haunted House mainly because of the Rising Regan video we saw before Spirit made it private. It appeared she was in some sort of bedroom. That house could have still been a prototype for another thing, but where else would Regan lie down? I don't know how the Wicked Witch could fit in this theme, but who knows...


Well, the Wicked Witch of the West might have a passing familiarity with houses. After all, one of them landed on her sister . . .


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse (Jul 26, 2012)

This is very interesting. I really like your Werewolf idea!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Like you said, I have a very big feeling one of the displays will be that of a prison type building.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

DEFINATALEY werewolves


----------



## Skully123 (Jan 29, 2012)

i herd from some one on youtube the werewolf there is a werewolf zoo


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Wow, it looks like I may have been a bit off based on this screenshot I took while watching someones' video on YouTube:








The person that took the video was looking in the window at his Spirit Halloween getting set up, and saw this! He said the sign read "Spirit Valley Farms". It looks like my predictions were all way off, other than them having some kind of animal theme. I'm wondering if Spirit will combine all their decorations into one theme this year... It looks like this was all that was there. Credit goes to YouTube user CircusSpirit for making the video.


----------



## propstar7 (Jul 16, 2011)

CCdalek said:


> Wow, it looks like I may have been a bit off based on this screenshot I took while watching someones' video on YouTube:
> The person that took the video was looking in the window at his Spirit Halloween getting set up, and saw this! He said the sign read "Spirit Valley Farms". It looks like my predictions were all way off, other than them having some kind of animal theme. I'm wondering if Spirit will combine all their decorations into one theme this year... It looks like this was all that was there. Credit goes to YouTube user CircusSpirit for making the video.


If that was all there was, it was probably because that's all they had set up so far...


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I thought instead of a zoo, they would make a barn. (which also holds animals might I add.) I am still very sure that there will be a prison type theme this year.


----------



## Skully123 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sick! that looks really cool


----------



## Blankmasta101 (Aug 15, 2012)

I saw the barn too! My local Spirit has nothing


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Spirit's store locator is now up and working! My store is unfortunately not open yet, but I did find one that actually was; their main store in New Jersey! This may sound crazy, but I gave them a call asking about their displays this year, and this is what they said: "We are open, and we have a Barn... a Mill... and a House on display.". It sounds to me like they actually are having only 1 Fright Squad theme this year spread throughout the store! I would predict the werewolves, spiders, and any other animals will obviously go in the barn, the licensed figures and maybe Ghost Girl will be in the house, the prison figures may be around the mill, and the babies would be spread throughout the whole thing.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

These photos were emailed to me from a friend in another state. I don't have any details about what pieces are going in which displays, but the pics are fun to look at regardless.

Enjoy!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Darn, I hate putting together puzzles in my head. Lol.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Hmm... Like I said before my first predictions were way off. The house looks similar to the House of Horrors last year, except this time with four spots for decorations. It's pretty clear the licensed figures will go in it, but I'm kind of thinking Ghost Girl will be put inside too, as none of the other parts seem to fit her.  The "Complimentary Child Care Service" looks interesting, and obviously the Zombie Babies and maybe Zombie Girl Swing will go in there too. As for the Barn, obviously the animals such as Wolf Spitter, Giant Jumping Spider, and Deady Bear will be in it.  I'm guessing the prison-type figures will hang or sit inside or outside the mill.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

This looks really cool but there are no banners/stores setting up near me.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

That might only be one theme because that spirit looks kinda small


----------



## Blankmasta101 (Aug 15, 2012)

My spirit just opened!!!!!!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Take as many pictures as you can please!


----------



## Blankmasta101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Penumbra, I will try to post pics on here! If I can't, I'll have a video on my YouTube channel: www.youtube.com/user/blankmasta101


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, take MANY pictures. Please!


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, please post pics!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

theres a video of spirit and its a eastern theme this year cuz theres a wheel hay farm stuff ect...


----------

